# more than one vizsla



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone have more than one Vizsla.How many do you have.Any regrets.Would you do anything different.What have you learned about the breed


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

I have two Vizsla's. I love having them, you know what they say...the more the marrier. In all honesty though, the dogs get along great and they are the best of buds.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

how old are they.boy and girl mine are from the same litter,only two the mom had theyare brothers seven months yus best of friends


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

My female V is 3 years and my Male is 2 years old. We wanted dogs from different lines so we would have the option of breeding them if we wanted.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 5 girls ranging from 1 to 4 years old. All are my babies and I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Moreteyne. are all your dogs vizslas?


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, all Vizslas. We have a litter at the mo, I'm keeping another one , so we will be upto 6, oooh great fun !


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

so do you live on a ranch.six vizslas will take a lot of room.but heh if you have five whats one more at that point.does the government subsidise your food bill.my two eat at least twenty a week in food plus snack's and others not that i care i would eat less so they could have more.some people think that's crazy.but i think for a dog its worth it.Do you breed these dogs or have some kind of kennel.what region do you live in.I just wonder how somebody has six dogs you must feal blessed


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

We are over in the UK. And yes , they eat huge amounts....... We are lucky enough to have lots of room but we do have to dedicate our lives to them. We breed now, we didn't always but we started a few years ago which means I get to keep a puppy from each litter.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

how nice for you..so five dogs at say two litters a piece thats .about fifteen vizslas.better start your own dog food company. haha.good luck with the dogs


----------

